# BHA Full draw film tour Cedar City-May 16th



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Info on the event here:

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/cedar_city_full_draw_film_tour

And tickets are available at the door or here:

https://www.showclix.com/event/cedarcity-ut2019/tag/widget


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

https://www.activistfacts.com/person/land-tawney/

I'm not sure BHA is really something we wanna support. Like a wolf in sheep's clothing, they aren't who they appear to be


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> https://www.activistfacts.com/person/land-tawney/
> 
> I'm not sure BHA is really something we wanna support. Like a wolf in sheep's clothing, they aren't who they appear to be


Lol I hope you aren't serious.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Umm, when it comes to BHA, and advocacy groups in general, how far down the rabbit hole do you want to go, and who can you trust? That is the real question here.

If you drill down,

activistsfacts.com is an affiliate, or part of coreprojects.com, a larger umbrella nonprofit that is also part of, or owns, greendecoys.com, and other very similar websites aimed at advocating (or attacking) the same areas of interest.

If you drill down further, you'll find these are part of http://environmentalpolicyalliance.org/

All of these domain names, the owner/registrant was smart enough to enable domain privacy, so you can't see who owns these websites directly, so you'll have to find out elsewhere on the internet.

Soo.....

Drilling down even more, leads to a site called sourcewatch
https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Environmental_Policy_Alliance

And going down even further:
https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Rick_Berman

Of course now, you have to ask, is even THIS info accurate and not biased? In this day and age, I strongly believe there is no such thing as an unbiased news source, so lets investigate sourcewatch.

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/sourcewatch/

Dig down even further leads us to

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Media_and_Democracy

I could even dig into mediabiasfastcheck as well to see if I can confirm THEIR info as well

Seriously, how far down the rabbit hole do you want to go? Personally, I'm willing to stop at mediabiasfastcheck. Is sourcewatch a hard left source? I got that vibe before I even looked into them, but at least their considered factually correct by a 3rd party that will call them out on their left leaning bias.

I remember awhile back I dug around on environmental policy alliance, and found itself, or was somehow related to, a phony outdoorsman group that was really advocating for industralized use or privatization of public land. I can't verify that right now because I just don't care to go digging around to find it again.

I did alot of this when deciding if I wanted to join BHA or not. In the end, I joined. I also used to work for an IT security company for 12 years or so. I used to do alot of digging around/research like this in the past. It's all about how far down your willing to dig. You have to stop somewhere.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Tonight


----------

